# Masterbuilt Pro Mods



## baer1911 (Apr 3, 2017)

Gentleman,

I got my smoker this past weekend amd quickly realized that stock pan was garbage for chips, I found a thread on here and threw together a new cast pan, then hopped on amazon and ordered a needle valve.  I'm going to be smoking some sticks, sausage, and brats this weekend.  Hoping I can achieve 140F for drying the casings, what do ya'll think?


----------



## ryanmn (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm using the same smoker, need to make the same upgrades. Can you link to the pan and valve your bought?


----------



## baer1911 (Apr 3, 2017)

51295626605__8C0AFA37-99B2-475F-B465-BDBCC835D908.



__ baer1911
__ Apr 3, 2017







Just a cheap 10" cast iron pan with 3 carriage bolts. 6 washers. 3 lock washers. 6 nuts. Go longer with the bolts So you can adjust height. Valve is from Amazon. 

Bayou Classic Brass Control Valve


----------



## baer1911 (Apr 6, 2017)

Got my plumbing down.  With the needle valve sitting just below the original, I was holding temps as low as 120F consistently.













plumbing.jpg



__ baer1911
__ Apr 6, 2017


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 8, 2017)

I have a Masterbuilt 2 door vertical smoker with  the standard mods most users do.
I have skillet on a rack right on top of the burner.
I havent noticed any issues with this set up but I see a lot of people have elevated their skillet in different ways above the burner.
Am I missing something here or is it just preference?


----------

